
Show HN: Ludigraphix, geometry-oriented vector drawing software for Mac - Rexxar
https://www.ludigraphix.org/
======
nikkwong
Want to let you know that I find this useful. I wish Illustrator had this kind
of functionality and have been looking for something like this for a long
time. I wish you luck with this project.

~~~
Rexxar
Thanks. Don't hesitate to ask questions or report bugs if you have any problem
while using it.

([https://github.com/Ludigraphix/ludigraphix.github.io/issues](https://github.com/Ludigraphix/ludigraphix.github.io/issues))

------
Rexxar
It's not new but my previous submission last year had very little success so I
try again.

Here is some promotion codes:

    
    
        TFLWK6YKYMMK
        3Y7KP49NERK3
        7NPY9XWTK9LM
        ALAFHPLKRRHM
        YLXKMMP4X7AH
    

(for info the codes will expire on 2019-06-14)

